# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Instant Trasportation

## Baron Samedi

How do you do instant transportation? I notice some people, spin, some open doors, some turn corners, some use portals, some teleport, some change the setting.  

Please describe how you do instant transportation.

----------


## Puffin

I open a door if inside/outside a building, and, even if it's just a place outdoors or whatever, it's on the other side. I just use expectations. :3

----------


## Hukif

Mix of portal and teleportation. Open a portal using organic material, that teleports me between places. Wait, that could be a door too <.<

----------


## Bizarre Jester

I picked use a portal, but I also try and spin teleport or turn a corner. I have a hard time doing any of these things and changing my dream setting.

----------


## cygnus

teleport. i close my eyes, have a simple visual representation of where i'm going, and then i'm there.

----------


## tacopalypse

i just zoom out of my current location like i'm using google maps.  then i zoom back in on where i want to be.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

Go around a corner. Whenever I spin its exactly the same as when I spin in real life, blurring in all. The setting doesn't change at all.

----------


## Serenity

It depends on the dream for me. Normally, I just think of where I want to be and I'm there (like the scene blinks). If I'm in a plot where I'm supposed to have use of magical powers and I'm only half lucid, then usually it's teleporting (fading in/out).

----------


## mrdeano

I either spin on the spot or use a door.
Spinning on the spot never use to work for me, but for some reason, as time progressed, it began to work a lot more.  I guess its about trying lots of different methods and seeing which on suits you best and then adapting it.

=]

----------


## Muggler

Hmm, for me, I would say using a Portal, and teleportation. I think that just reaching into the air, and pulling out a plasma door, and walking through it into another area is cool. But if where I wanna go is just around the corner, I'd rather walk.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Teleportation and changing the setting. But they are pretty much the same in practice.

----------


## sora12

If I would've noticed the spin as in option for the poll I would've picked that. I open a door to teleport too but I mostly spin. When I spin I keep my eyes open and tell myself when I stop spinning I'll be at my destination while imagining the place I want to be. When I'm using the door technique I simply expect the place I want to go will be on he other side of the door. However, most of my lucid dreams start off at my house so opening the door to teleport usually doesn't work for me. I guess I subconsciously expect the same hallway I see every morning when I go to school.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I go through mirrors to do my teleporting, but I also first think of where I wanna go to.  

I once teleported to a bowling alley.  That was one weird looking bowling alley!  I was like WHAT?

----------


## Mzzkc

Teleportation. Either a simple short range TP for quick movement across a relatively small distance. Or and Extended TP when I want to go someplace different altogether. Of course the Extended TP is weird in that when I do it a list of places I can go pops up and then I have to select one of them. At that point my vision goes black and I have to put up a loading screen if I want to stay in the dream.

----------


## Naiya

Why, I use a TARDIS of course! 

Of course, the TARDIS has a mind of its own and doesn't always take me where I want to go, but I can't blame it for being true to its real-life (or real-fiction) counterpart.  ::D:

----------


## bewareofit1505

> If I would've noticed the spin as in option for the poll I would've picked that. I open a door to teleport too but I mostly spin. When I spin I keep my eyes open and tell myself when I stop spinning I'll be at my destination while imagining the place I want to be. When I'm using the door technique I simply expect the place I want to go will be on he other side of the door. However, most of my lucid dreams start off at my house so opening the door to teleport usually doesn't work for me. I guess I subconsciously expect the same hallway I see every morning when I go to school.



that door thing happened to me last night and i ended up in my hallway instead of where i wanted to go.

----------


## Box77

I realized, it best works for me thinking about the new setting I want to be. I must feel the new location I'm going to. It can be behind a door or turning a corner or just behind me. But it is very important for me to get the feeling of the new place, something like "knowing what's behind the door".

----------


## Loaf

When I spin nothing happens! Even if I visualize my new setting it doesn't work. I'm going to have to be more expectant at what I want to find when I stop spinning I guess.

----------


## Raven Knight

I use the song Through the Never by Metallica  ::tunes::  to focus my mind on a portal and then I focus on my destination and then the portal opens.  I teleport a bit, but usually only to a destination I can see.

----------


## D1r3w0lf

I use blinking as a method of teleportation

----------


## Mea

> How do you do instant transportation? I notice some people, spin, some open doors, some turn corners, some use portals, some teleport, some change the setting.  
> 
> Please describe how you do instant transportation.



*How do you?

A pathway, a whirlpool, when the dream edges melt, the flash of no body, the crack between the edges, or folds between angles., or just knowing, and then being there. Or the dream bubbles, doing a dream step.

But stepping out of the dream, I already am there. 

*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *How do you?
> 
> A pathway, a whirlpool, when the dream edges melt, the flash of no body, the crack between the edges, or folds between angles., or just knowing, and then being there. Or the dream bubbles, doing a dream step.
> 
> But stepping out of the dream, I already am there. 
> 
> *



How do I? Just like Raven Knight. I learned creating portals and teleporting from her in dreams.  :smiley: 

I used to use music at first to create portals. Now I just think about it, and the portal appears.

----------


## Mea

> How do I? Just like Raven Knight. I learned creating portals and teleporting from her in dreams. 
> 
> I used to use music at first to create portals. Now I just think about it, and the portal appears.



 :smiley:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

How do you create a portal? YOu just expect it to appear?  :Uhm: 

I use doors. They're technikly portals that are already setted up for you.

----------


## jarrhead

I spin. No more explanation required really.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I go through mirrors to do my teleporting, but I also first think of where I wanna go to.  
> 
> I once teleported to a bowling alley.  That was one weird looking bowling alley!  I was like WHAT?



Tell me about this bowling alley.

----------


## chase

I've tried almost all of them. Sometimes spinning can wake me up, and sometimes it fails to change the dream scape for example there were these bats attacking me and I started to spin and tried to relocate myself but once I stopped I was still there and the bats continued to attack me.

I find going around a corner or opening a door to be more effective. Even closing your eyes and opening them again can have a better effect than spinning sometimes if you don't open your real eyes by mistake!

-Chase

----------


## Lunalight

Usually I use doors, while expecting where I want to go.  I also use mirrors, or walking through walls, or jumping through the ceiling or floor with similar expectations.  I used portals once or twice, but they weren't very effective for me.  Spinning just makes the existing background go blurry for me.  Sometimes I summon a flying motorcycle and fly away.

----------


## abject

In dream, someone I wanted to talk to "folded"; it was like their body filled an sphere and vanished, with their face in the sphere being the last thing I saw. 

I thought ,"Wow. You can do that?"

I tried to follow, but ended up in a random place, thought I saw the person vanishing again in the corner of my eye, but wasn't sure.

----------


## Piedude

I teleport by imagining a scene behind me and simply turn around

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> I either spin on the spot or use a door.
> Spinning on the spot never use to work for me, but for some reason, as time progressed, it began to work a lot more.  I guess its about trying lots of different methods and seeing which on suits you best and then adapting it.
> 
> =]



Do you close your eyes when you spin? Spinning used to work for me, now it doesn't work anymore for some reason.

----------


## jarrhead

Spinning used to work for me.  Now I have serious trouble teleporting.. I've tried asking DCs to take me places, going through doors, windows, walls, etc.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for sharing, everyone!!!

----------


## Man of Shred

Recently in my non lucids and lucids I simply just look into a space and suddenly find myself there. My next goal for lucids is focusing on a specific place to go and then looking for a small hole to the scene, gaze into it - find myself there.

----------


## Samael

I stretch my hand out, feeling through the dream for a different level of "reality". When I find what I'm searching for, I pull it back with me. The old dream dissolves outward from my hand, leaving the new setting behind.

It's hit or miss, but it works better for me than anything I've tried before. Also: watching reality dissolve around you is an experience like none other.

----------


## Clyde Machine

As uninteresting as this may be, I just imagine myself there. Sometimes I don't even need to close my eyes. I would love to use a portal, as in the Portal gun, but I've never actually gone through one in a dream before.

----------


## I_C_U

I just say the name of the place out loud, then a blue portal appeares, and I jump right through. It also has a fading image of the place.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Recently in my non lucids and lucids I simply just look into a space and suddenly find myself there. My next goal for lucids is focusing on a specific place to go and then looking for a small hole to the scene, gaze into it - find myself there.







> I stretch my hand out, feeling through the dream for a different level of "reality". When I find what I'm searching for, I pull it back with me. The old dream dissolves outward from my hand, leaving the new setting behind.
> 
> It's hit or miss, but it works better for me than anything I've tried before. Also: watching reality dissolve around you is an experience like none other.







> As uninteresting as this may be, I just imagine myself there. Sometimes I don't even need to close my eyes. I would love to use a portal, as in the Portal gun, but I've never actually gone through one in a dream before.







> I just say the name of the place out loud, then a blue portal appeares, and I jump right through. It also has a fading image of the place.



Cool everyone! Thanks for sharing. It's interesting how they vary so much, but there are some common ideas. Hmm...

----------


## louie54

Err I never had much luck teleporting. I've tried using doors and spinning but both failed  :Sad:

----------


## Hashbaker

> i just zoom out of my current location like i'm using google maps.  then i zoom back in on where i want to be.



wow nice. possibly coolest method ive heard. strong visual aid to gain your scene around you, and im sure its a trip too, gonna have to try this out soon

----------


## Ethereal

I use my nifty summoner orb to drop a rune-like transportation circle. Step into it, firmly say my destination, and away I go.

----------


## Pooddha

I back flipflop.  ::roll::

----------


## LRT

> I back flipflop.



I'm very similar. I close my eyes and do a backflip. It works very well for me, for some reason.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> wow nice. possibly coolest method ive heard. strong visual aid to gain your scene around you, and im sure its a trip too, gonna have to try this out soon



I have done the google earth thing also, but only for places on earth. I visited Tibetan monks and Aboriginal didj players that way.

----------


## ebullere

The one time I managed to teleport, I did so by listening to music that called to mind the place I wanted to be. Mongolian folk music took me to Mongolia. I'm trying to see if I can replicate that.

----------


## dilando

last time I teleported, I think it was on whim. I was attacked, so as a mean of defense I teleported away. I did it three times before I realised  I could do it.
It was probably more my mind that choose place, not me  :Sad:

----------

